# USB C Charging for 1DX III and/or LP-E19



## andrewmckay (Nov 18, 2020)

I am trying to find a USB C battery or direct-through-camera charging solution so I don't need to lug around the bulky charger for longer trips. 

IIRC the R5 and R6 can charge their batteries when provided USB C power. Trying this with my 1DX III hasn't worked and at best I've only found a charger that accepts 12v input but is still kinda bulky.

Anyone know of a charger that takes USB C input to charge LP-E19 or can point out what I am doing wrong with my 1DX III?

Thanks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 18, 2020)

1. There is no in-camera charging so hooking power to the USB port for something it isn't intended for is a very bad idea.

2. That means you need a external charger. They are going to be larger than the battery. This is not a common camera or battery. You might find one or two chargers from name brands like Watson but they will be the same size.

I think you are going to have to use a large external charger.


----------



## andrewmckay (Nov 18, 2020)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> 1. There is no in-camera charging so hooking power to the USB port for something it isn't intended for is a very bad idea.
> 
> 2. That means you need a external charger. They are going to be larger than the battery. This is not a common camera or battery. You might find one or two chargers from name brands like Watson but they will be the same size.
> 
> I think you are going to have to use a large external charger.



1. I would agree in general that it's a bad idea but given the USB C standard, and my trust that Canon and the charger I used adhere to it, I gave it a shot. Nothing bad happened at all. But I do not advocate that it was the best idea either, $6500 camera and all (that would suck).

2. Yea, commonality is definitely not helping me here... There are some smaller ones but none from a brand I'd actually trust. For now I guess I am stuck with the included charger till I rig up a USB C to 12v circuit and plug that into the 12v charger I did find (still bulky but hackable enough).


Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Dec 16, 2020)

The USB-C port on the camera is data-only. Incorporating charging into the camera design would be expensive and increase the bulk/failure rate of the electronics. There is no solution for your charging needs. You can get a dummy battery to DC/USB coupler, which will let you use a high-capacity battery pack (5-10x the power) in place of the Canon battery, but you do so at your own risk. The best solution is to simply have multiple batteries, though that is obviously very expensive.


----------



## andrewmckay (Dec 17, 2020)

Yea. I run 2 batteries, might pickup the official AC adapter for some stuff too. Batteries do last forever on this thing at least!


----------



## privatebydesign (Dec 17, 2020)

andrewmckay said:


> Yea. I run 2 batteries, might pickup the official AC adapter for some stuff too. Batteries do last forever on this thing at least!


I have run a 1DX III off the older 1 series adapter, it is $100’s cheaper works perfectly and simply limits the max fps.


----------



## VegasCameraGuy (Dec 17, 2020)

I have a power brick that has a PD USB-C outlet and will charge any USB-C or USB-A devices up to a laptop. I have a battery charger that uses USB and will charge the batteries on my R5. The power brick will also charge my R5 but if that doesn't work for you, the batteries could be recharged outside the camera. I'm guessing as I've never used a 1DX3. On my R5 the USB-C charger has to have Power Delivery (PD) to work as regular USB-C charges don't.


----------



## andrewmckay (Dec 17, 2020)

VegasCameraGuy said:


> I have a power brick that has a PD USB-C outlet and will charge any USB-C or USB-A devices up to a laptop. I have a battery charger that uses USB and will charge the batteries on my R5. The power brick will also charge my R5 but if that doesn't work for you, the batteries could be recharged outside the camera. I'm guessing as I've never used a 1DX3. On my R5 the USB-C charger has to have Power Delivery (PD) to work as regular USB-C charges don't.


I've got many USB C PD power supplies and batteries - none work. I felt comfortable trying since the USB C port standard and PD both have safety precautions built in to prevent incompatible devices from frying each other. Unfortunately no combination worked. I'm stuck with the bulky charger that only accepts AC 110v for now.


----------

